# Monitor oder Netzteil defekt?



## countgrishnack66 (15. Juli 2017)

Guten tag,

ich habe aktuell ein problem mit meinem Bildschirm.
Ich habe seid ca 6 Jahren einen Samsung Syncmaster P2770, bisher auch sehr zufrieden damit.

Jetzt  habe ich allerdings seid ein paar wochen das problem das der Monitor kurz ausgeht und nach 1-2 sekunden sofort wieder angeht.
Den Pc als fehlerquelle kann ich komplett ausschließen weil ich 3 weiter Monitore getestet habe und dieses Problem bei keinem anderen aufgetaucht ist.

Gut erster Gedanke, eventuell das externe netzteil defekt. (110-240V~50/60Hz 1,1 A  Output: 14,0V 3,5A)
Habe mir daraufhin ein neues Netzteil besorgt (110-240V~50/60Hz 1,0 A  Output: 14,0V 3,5A

Neues Netzteil an den Monitor ran und los gehts. Fehler weg, alle glücklich.
Leider ist der Monitor dann nach ca 30 Min wieder in altes Muster verfallen und ausgegangen.
Erwähnen sollte ich noch das das netzteil ganz extrem heiß geworden ist.

Also Funktioniert solange alles bis das netzteil (neu und alt) eine gewisse Temperatur erreiccht haben und danach tritt der fehler in immer kürzeren Abständen auf.
Ich habe mich fast schon damit abgefunden mir einen Neuen Monitor zu besorgen, allerdings habe ich noch ein klein wenig hoffnung.
Und da kommt dann ihr ins spiel 

Jemand noch eine andere idee wie man dieses Problem beheben kann? 

Mfg Countgrishnack


----------



## extremeDsgn (15. Juli 2017)

Weisst du, ob das Netzteil auch vorher ganz heiß wurde, als du diese Probleme noch nicht hattest?
Hast du mal andere Kabel probiert HDMI,DVI usw. je nachdem was für Ein-/Ausgänge du hast?


----------



## mad-onion (15. Juli 2017)

Klingt fast so als sei am Monitor selbst was defekt. Evtl fällt die Hintergrundbeleuchtung kurz aus, sollte der noch Leuchtröhren und keine LEDs haben, könnte der Inverter schuld sein. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juli 2017)

Es hat wahrscheinlich einige Elektrolyt-Kondensatoren des Monitors erwischt.
Die kann man mit Erfahrung tauschen.
Ohne Erfahrung gibt es bessere Neugeräte für um die 120.- EUR.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juli 2017)

Da das Gerät nur FullHD auf einem 60 Hz  TN-Panel hat, würde ich zu einem aktuellen Monitor mit WQHD IPS-Panel raten.


----------



## extremeDsgn (15. Juli 2017)

Wenn es der Monitor selbst sein sollte, du kannst ihn ja mal öffnen und nach "geplatzten" Kondensatoren schauen, die sehr günstig auszuwechseln sind, falls du löten kannst. Wenn dir der Monitor reicht ist es ein Versuch allemal wert.


----------

